# المجموعة الثانية من كتب هندسة البترول



## عبود20 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

تجدونها في منتدى الهندسة الكيميائية

على الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=36068


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (13 ديسمبر 2006)

thank you for any thing


----------



## المطوري (4 يناير 2007)

عبود 20thank you


----------



## بوندير (2 مايو 2007)

merci merci merci


----------



## mouhmeca1 (3 مايو 2007)

شكــــــــــــــــــرا جزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا


----------



## porgo (3 مايو 2007)

thank you bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## وحيد البندارى (5 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخى على ماتقدمه وجزاك الله خيرا ولكن كيف استطيع التحميل من على هذا الموقع


----------



## mojahid (10 مايو 2007)

مشكووووور
وبارك الله فيك


----------

